# My Adderall Experience - before and after.



## adhdGUY (Jan 4, 2012)

ADHD runs in my blood. At age 14 I was on the verge of being held back a year in school. No focus, attention, day dreaming, didn't care about my appearance and was the weird kid in school. I seen a psychiatrist and was diagnosed with ADHD and was prescribed CYLERT. Almost over night I was able to focus and remember anything I read. My grades went from 40's to 80-90's. 
I made a ton of new friends and started to dress better and ended up dating one of the hottest girls in school. After a few months I decided i didn't want to depend on a PILL and I felt I could be this person on my own. I started hiding my meds and throwing them away. Not too much longer the drug was taken off the market because some kid died on it.

By high school i had fallen back into my ADHD full tilt and began failing again, day dreaming, but my creativity was beyond others around me. I learned guitar and was in a band and began using recreational drugs. I fell into the crowd who spent more time in the school parking lot then in the actual building. Eventually I was expelled. Life got worse. Got addicted to gambling and was into crime, stealing for my addictions. Eventually I had no more guitars. my friends were going to jail so I left Nova Scotia and moved away to British Columbia to start a new life. 

By age 27 I was married to an amazing woman, had a high paying job in the film industry. I did drugs (cocaine , ecstasy) on occasion but pot DAILY. It was my medication of choice. Once I got married after 5 years I became too comfortable, gave up on a lot of my film making/ writing ambitions. I became a full on addict of gambling, online gaming, porn, and pot everyday. Eating whatever I wanted when I wanted. getting fat, ADHD was ruining my life and I was oblivious to it. My wife at this point is had one foot out the door and who could blame her? My friends also felt distant. I was in the abyss. Then I found out about ADDERALL. 
My doctor got me on 20mg xr. 

Within a month I lost 27 pounds, completely changed my diet. I only buy what I know gives me something my body can use. Taste doesn't matter. The adderall caused a light to turn on in my mind. I was also wearing suits again and no more hats to hide under. I work out everyday now and I'm transforming very fast. I quit gambling because i see it as a waste of time. Done. I quit smoking pot! After 17 years of smoking it daily i put down the pipe for good. Don't need it. 
After a few weeks it dawned on me I haven't watched porn or any TV for that matter. Boring and fake. oookay.. It felt like a mild version of the movie "Limitless". 

When I had sex with my wife she was blown away. Rather then the old me, basically jerking off with her body, I was all about pleasing her. I won't get into too much detail there, you get the idea. I think if you watch porn too much your sex life suffers. maybe make your own? 

Adderall made me see the real things that matter in my life and make quick, calculated life decisions. There's no more grey areas in my priorities. 
I had a script I was wanting to write for over 5 years and in 2 days I wrote 40 pages ( half of the story ). it wasn't like the Addy gave me creativity but it helped me focus on the task. Doing the actual work, rather then just having a cool idea.
Once you adjust to the drug you will find you can eat normal. The first few days I hardly ate anything.

If you have ADHD I highly recommend Adderall. It might not have the same effect on you as me. Just don't take more then one a day. it makes you all coked out and twitchy. Sleeping/eating is almost impossible. 

If you want to quit weed and have ADHD please try it. You'll find weed to be annoying and not fun. Maybe there's a new path in life for you that was unclear from the clouds of pot smoke. I hope you find it.


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats a really amazing account of your life adhdGUY and how Adderal saved you, thanks for posting.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a pretty incredible life-story. Congratulations on writing that script! I'm so glad you are eating more natural food. That is so important. 

This will definitely inspire so many people, and not just to try adderall, but to see that change like that is possible.


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

Good ol' amphetamines eh?

Best of luck to you!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Too bad stim's give me high blood pressure im thinking about trying marijuana too treat my ADHD,


----------



## masm (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats

Adderall is a good drug for SA, but unfortunately it's highly addicting and people with SA seem to be more prone to addiction. But if you can take it as prescribed it can definitely change your life for the better.


----------



## ADDaniel (Jan 12, 2012)

*Ver*

Very interesting.

Unfortunatelly, Adderall is forbidden here in Brazil. I'm 28 y.o., and I've been taking methylphenidate (Ritalin and Concerta) for almost an year. My life has been a mess, though, so I've been through many highs and lows.

How does Ritalin differ from Adderall?


----------



## iheartu (Jan 14, 2012)

ADDaniel said:


> Unfortunatelly, Adderall is forbidden here in Brazil. I'm 28 y.o., and I've been taking methylphenidate (Ritalin and Concerta) for almost an year. My life has been a mess, though, so I've been through many highs and lows.


what about dexedrine? i've been taking it for 3 years and it works for me. tried to get my doctor to prescribre me adderall because lindsay lohan takes it lol i know its pathetic.. so, apparently dexedrine and adderall work the same way so there would have been no point of me switching, plus adderall is more expensive.


----------



## CeladonCity (Jan 15, 2012)

I take adderall as well! I've found myself comparing it's effects to NZT, so I couldn't help but giggle when I saw your reference.

YAY ADDERALL!


----------

